# FAQ All About Eggs



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

In an effort to make information on eggs easier to find I have put Frequently Asked Questions about Eggs in this thread.

Different Questions start with a Bold title for the most part.

I hope this will be beneficial for the members. In the upcoming weeks, for quicker viewing, I will delete any post that does not have significant information about eggs and/or is a repeated thought about eggs and combine all posts relating to the same topic on eggs under its Bold Title.

*Please read through this FAQ on EGGS before making a post on eggs.*

Thank you,

Peg


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Hackskii post:

Eggs have the most bioavailable protein of any food.

What do eggs have in them?

The whites contain niacin, riboflavin, chlorine, magnesium, potassium, sodium and sulfur.

The yolks With the exception of riboflavin and niacin, the yolk contains a higher proportion of the egg's vitamins than the white. All of the egg's vitamins A, D and E are in the yolk. Egg yolks are one of the few foods naturally containing vitamin D.

Eggs also contain LECITHIN, Calcium, thiamin, folic acid and some good fats.

The yolk also contains more phosphorus, manganese, iron, iodine, copper, and calcium than the white, and it contains all of the zinc. The yolk of a Large egg contains about 59 calories.

Vince Gironda said eggs are anabolic, Arnold said that too.


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Hackskii Post:

*EGGS COME FULL CIRCLE *

Introduction

Cardiovascular diseases (CVD) are the leading causes of death in most industrialized countries of the world. Cigarette smoking, high blood pressure, and high blood cholesterol levels are major risk factors for CVD, and a number of public health intervention programs to lower CVD risk are directed at these risk factors. The population approach to lowering an elevated plasma cholesterol level is based on dietary modifications, primarily reductions in total fat, saturated fat, and cholesterol. While the evidence is clear that high intakes of saturated fat significantly increases plasma cholesterol levels, especially plasma levels of low density lipoprotein (LDL, the "bad" cholesterol), the relationship between cholesterol in foods and cholesterol in the blood has never been conclusively established and remains a topic of considerable debate.

Over the last two decades a large number of clinical studies and epidemiological surveys investigating the relationships between dietary cholesterol and CVD risk indicate a null relationship between cholesterol in the diet and CVD incidence. It has become clear that excluding high cholesterol foods from the diet, such as eggs, has little beneficial effect on CVD risk and may, in fact, have a negative impact on the nutritional quality of the diet. As the cholesterol stigma becomes less of an issue for eggs, the attention of nutritionists has shifted from the old negative messages to a more modern emphasis on the multiple contributions of eggs to the nutritional value of the diet.

Historical Background

For over 30 years, many dietary guidelines have included a recommendation limiting dietary cholesterol to less than 300 mg per day. This recommendation was based on three lines of experimental evidence: animal studies indicating that dietary cholesterol raises blood cholesterol resulting in atherosclerosis; epidemiological survey data suggesting a relationship between dietary cholesterol, plasma cholesterol and CVD; and clinical trials showing that cholesterol intakes modified plasma cholesterol concentrations. These three experimental relationships were the basis for dietary cholesterol restrictions in the 70's; however, today there is a substantial body of evidence challenging the theoretical relationship between dietary cholesterol and CVD.

Animal studies are compromised by two factors: extreme doses of cholesterol to achieve hypercholesterolemia in some animals versus extreme sensitivity to dietary cholesterol of other animals, and the species specific, non-human-like plasma lipoprotein profiles of most animal models. Most animals have high density lipoprotein cholesterol (HDL, "good" cholesterol) as the major plasma lipoprotein whereas humans are predominantly a LDL cholesterol species with differing patterns of responses to dietary lipids. Animal studies provide little evidence that dietary cholesterol is a factor in atherosclerosis.

Epidemiological studies using simple correlations for statistical analyses of the data do suggest that dietary cholesterol is positively related to plasma cholesterol levels and CVD incidence. However, due to the co-linearity of dietary cholesterol with dietary saturated fat, this is an inappropriate method for data analysis and requires use of multiple correlation analyses which indicate that dietary cholesterol is not significantly related to CVD. No epidemiological study reported in the 90's has found a positive relationship between dietary cholesterol and CVD incidence when using multiple regression analyses.

Over the last 40 years there have been more than 166 clinical feeding studies of the effect of dietary cholesterol on plasma total and lipoprotein cholesterol levels. Meta-analyses of data from these clinical feeding studies have shown that dietary cholesterol does have a small, and barely measurable effect on plasma cholesterol levels in humans. The data indicate that the average plasma cholesterol response to a change in dietary cholesterol is between 0.022 and 0.025 mg/dl per mg/day cholesterol. Thus, adding 100 mg per day of cholesterol to the diet would be predicted to increase the average plasma cholesterol level by approximately 1%. This effect appears to be independent of other dietary factors such as dietary fat type and amount, and does not differ between those with normal and high initial plasma cholesterol concentrations.

Cholesterol Research in the 90's

Analysis of cholesterol feeding studies (166 studies in 3,498 individuals) indicates that the plasma total cholesterol response to dietary cholesterol is 0.023 mg/dl per mg/day cholesterol. Of this effect, 0.019 mg/dl is in the LDL cholesterol fraction and 0.004 mg/dl in the HDL cholesterol fraction. The data indicate that dietary cholesterol increases both atherogenic LDL and anti-atherogenic HDL with little effect on CVD risk because the LDL:HDL ratio, a major determinant of CVD risk, is unaffected. For example, a person with a total cholesterol of 240 mg/dl and an HDL cholesterol level of 45 mg/dl who adds one egg a day (200 mg of cholesterol) to their diet would increase their plasma total cholesterol by 5 mg/dl, their LDL cholesterol by 4 mg/dl, and their HDL cholesterol by 1 mg/dl. Based on these changes, the LDL:HDL ratio would remain the same at 3.67 and, since the LDL:HDL ratio does not change, their risk of heart disease would not change. It is this absence of a dietary cholesterol effect on the LDL:HDL ration which explains the findings from epidemiological surveys that dietary cholesterol is unrelated to CVD risk.

Evidence from many studies show that some individuals are genetically predisposed to a greater plasma cholesterol response to dietary cholesterol. Data indicate that approximately 20% of the population exhibits this hyper-response to dietary cholesterol while 80% of the population has an attenuated (hypo-responder) plasma cholesterol response to dietary cholesterol. The plasma cholesterol changes seen in hyper-responders to dietary cholesterol (0.039 mg/dl per mg/day cholesterol) is almost 3-fold that of hypo-responders (0.014 mg/dl per mg/day cholesterol). What this means is that a 200 mg/day change in dietary cholesterol (an egg a day) would increase plasma cholesterol levels by 8 mg/dl in the 20% of the population who are hyper-responders and only 3 mg/dl in the remaining 80% of the population who have a low response.

Epidemiological Surveys

The April 21st issue of the Journal of the American Medical Association reported a study by Hu and colleagues (JAMA 1999;281:1387-1394) from the Harvard School of Public Health which found no relationship between egg consumption and CVD in a population of over 177,000 men and women. There was no difference in heart disease risk between those who consumed less than one egg a week and those who ate more than one egg a day. The investigators followed 80,082 women for 14 years and 37,851 men for 8 years and related the incidence of fatal and non-fatal coronary heart disease, and stroke incidence to daily egg consumption. Weekly egg consumption was unrelated to CVD risk. The authors concluded that "These findings suggest that consumption of up to 1 egg per day is unlikely to have substantial overall impact on the risk of CHD or stroke among healthy men and women."

This is only one of many recent reports showing that egg consumption, and dietary cholesterol intakes are unrelated to either hypercholesterolemia or CVD incidence. These Harvard investigators also reported that dietary cholesterol was not related to coronary heart disease relative risk in both the Nurses' Health Study and the Health Professionals Follow-Up Study. Similar findings of a non-significant relationship between dietary cholesterol and CVD risk have been reported from the Lipid Research Clinics Follow-Up Study, the Framingham Heart Study, and the Alpha-Tocopheral, Beta-Carotene Cancer Prevention Study. Data from the Multiple Risk Factor Intervention Trial (MRFIT) reported an inverse relationship between dietary cholesterol intakes and plasma cholesterol levels at baseline as well as an inverse relationship between egg consumption and plasma cholesterol levels.

The findings from these epidemiological surveys are consistent with other findings as well. An analysis of the relationship between per capita egg consumption (data from the International Egg Commission) and cardiovascular mortality rates in 24 countries (data from the World Health Organization) indicates a significant, and negative relations (r = 0.54, P = .0053). Three of the highest egg consuming countries in the world are Japan, Spain and France; countries which also have the lowest rates of CVD mortality. While such simple correlation analyses do not consider the many dietary differences between these countries, it shows that eggs are not a contributor to CVD risk.

Eggs: From Poison Pellets to Health Food

The emphasis on the cholesterol content of eggs has obscured the many valuable nutrient contributions eggs make to the diet. Research has put a new emphasis on this message and expanded it beyond the high quality protein and the nutrient density story to one involving phytochemicals and value added antioxidants and fatty acids.

Lutein and zeaxanthin are two terms in the news lately, and consumers are seeing more and more products touting the fact that they contain added lutein. Why are these carotenoids so important all of a sudden? Research shows that they may be very important in reducing the risk of cataracts and age-related macular degeneration as well as cardiovascular disease. Age-related macular degeneration is a leading cause of vision loss in the United States and affects up to 30% of those over age 75.

The carotenoids lutein and zeaxanthin accumulate in the macular region of the eye and are thought to help protect the eye from damage due to ultraviolet radiation. Some studies suggest that high intakes of lutein and zeaxanthin from foods like spinach and broccoli help reduce the risk of cataracts and age-related macular degeneration. There is a clear relationship between high levels of lutein in the blood and lutein in the macula of the eye.

Both lutein and zeaxanthin are found in egg yolks. On average, eggs in the US have 30 micrograms/100 g lutein and 25 micrograms/100 g zeaxanthin. [The lutein and zeaxanthin content of eggs is highly variable and dependent upon the feed used.] Not only are they found in egg yolks but studies show that the bodies ability to utilize the lutein and zeaxanthin from egg yolks is better than from green leafy vegetables. Studies show that adding 1.3 egg yolks per day to the diet significantly increases blood lutein and zeaxanthin levels by 38% and 128% respectively. Based on available data, this increase would be predicted to lower overall risk for age-related macular degeneration. In fact, data from the Beaver Dam Eye Study indicated that egg consumption was inversely associated with cataract risk in study participants who were younger than 65 years of age when the study started. The relative risk of cataracts was 0.4 for people in the highest category of egg consumption compared to a risk of 1.0 for those in the lowest category. These studies provide solid evidence that egg consumption has beneficial effects on the aging eye and that egg restrictions in the elderly deprive them of a nutrient dense, low calorie food which is a good source of two important xanthophylls.

Another hot new nutrient is choline and the phospholipid in eggs, lecithin, also known as phosphotidylcholine, is an excellent source of dietary choline. The National Academy of Sciences recently recognized choline as an essential nutrient with a recommended adequate intake (AI) for men, women and children. The AI for children ranges from 125 mg per day in new borns up to 375 mg per day in young children. For adults the AI values are 425 mg per day for women and 550 mg per day for men. Pregnant and lactating women are advised to increase their choline intakes. A large egg has 215 mg of choline, almost 50% of the recommended AI.

Studies in animals indicate that choline plays essentials roles in the development of brain function and in memory. Choline supplementation during gestation in rats leads to augmentation of spatial memory in adulthood. Other studies extend the description of long-term functional enhancement produced by perinatal choline supplementation to include the ability to use and remember visual configural associations, working spatial memory, and to relate these effects to modifications in cholinergic basal forebrain systems. Data also indicate that dietary choline treatment can render new long-term memories less susceptible to disruption following training.

The administration of phosphatidylcholine to mice with dementia improved memory and generally increased brain choline and acetylcholine concentrations to or above the levels of the control normal mice. Serum choline concentration in mice treated with phosphatidylcholine increased to a similar level in both strains of mice, indicating that the absorption of phosphatidylcholine was not impaired in mice with dementia. The results suggest that administration of egg phosphatidylcholine to mice with dementia increases brain acetylcholine concentration and improves memory

These studies all indicate that dietary sources of choline play an important role in brain development and function. And eggs are an excellent source of dietary choline without a high fat intake. Choline experts have even recommended that pregnant women and lactating mothers increase their egg intake to assure optimal dietary choline intake.

Summary

The egg nutrition news in the 90s has been extremely positive addressing both the dietary cholesterol - heart disease issue and the valuable contributions of eggs in the diet. Both clinical and epidemiological studies continue to show that eggs have little effect on plasma cholesterol levels and are unrelated to heart disease risk. The findings that dietary cholesterol raises both LDL and HDL cholesterol levels with no negative effects on the LDL:HDL ratio fits with the findings from epidemiological trials showing that egg consumption does not alter heart disease risk. The data fully support the view that "an egg or two a day really is okay." Even the American Heart Association has taken notice of the evidence that cholesterol from eggs is not a risk for heart disease and accordingly the American Heart Association's new 2000 dietary guidelines now permit an egg a day, rather than only three a week.

As the dietary cholesterol question becomes less of an issue, emphasis can now shift towards the valuable role eggs play in a nutritious and healthful diet. Studies defining the contributions eggs make to the nutrient value of the diet in low-income families, the elderly, and socioeconomic sub-sets of the population become increasingly important. As new studies document the value of eggs in the diet, the cholesterol argument against eggs becomes less important. The finding that egg yolk carotenoids can potentially be an effective preventive strategy against age-related macular degeneration adds an important health benefit to other nutritional benefits of eggs. Nutrition research continues to change attitudes about the role of eggs in a healthy diet. Eggs are beginning to lose their status as the visual icon of too much fat, too much cholesterol in the diet and moving towards its earlier image as an important dietary constituent with quality, affordability, and nutrient value.

[For more information and details, visit the Egg Nutrition Center web site at www.enc-online.org.]

Prepared by: Donald J. McNamara, Ph.D.

Egg Nutrition Center


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

*Question:* Is it better to eat eggs raw or cooked?

*Replies:*

When I originally started training before i come online with a professional wrestler he said to drink 10 raw egg whites with 1 whole egg, half/full pint of fully skimmed milk, and sum milkshake powder for mix iof you want, this was for straight after training it worked well for me for a few months i now just buy protien powders it would probably be the best bet for you too matey especialy with the bird flu it was advised on the news not to drink eggs raw

also if you are drinking them raw put them in the microwave for 2-30 seconds to be safe.

you can't properly digest the protein in raw eggs so aside from the fact raw eggs are disgusting and a potential food poisoning risk, its also a bit of a waste

I whisk up raw eggs with my protien shakes - alway have - and Ive never seen any hard evidence which indicate that your body cant digest raw eggs, just hear say. I could of course be wrong but Ive never had ill feeling of raw eggs. jmo

i sumtimes mix the raw eggs with protien shakes, never had any problems myself anyways

i say...fried Egg....mmmmm..well done....brown sauce...loads of butter....in a nice bit of thick sliced bread!!!!

eat em raw........save wasting time over a cooker...already spend about 2 hours a day doing that.

I eat 12 a day raw and have NEVER had any problems, apart from my clothes getting to small

Raw for me every time.

Ive been eating raw eggs for years and have never had any ill effects of them - I get through 70 + in a week as well though some of these are cooked.

I've drunk hundreds of eggs raw and never had salmonella..


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

My father who is a food scientist ( from http://www.ifr.ac.uk. ) informs me that raw and cooked eggs have the same nutritional value.

Once again, thanks for the advice. I have one more query though, I was thinking that if you nuke eggs, won't it destroy the proteins and enzymes in the egg? I thought that enzymes and such when exposed to certain temperatures are denatured?

I hope this helps you.

microwave and denaturing

Read through all of the questions and answers. I thought it interesting.

I do eat pinapple and papya when I've been stressed out to increase my stomach's digestive enzymes. They make great meat tenderizers!! I have taken tablets of such enzymes with my meals when overly stressed. But I don't take them because the protein has been denatured. I take them to augment my own digestive juices to break down the proteins.


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Verne asked:

*Question:*

i have just started increasing my kals as i am trying to bulk, thoughout the day i am consuming 9 boiled eggs as part of my diet. do you think this is too many?

*Replies:*

its not to many, eat as many as you like and have them lots of different ways , so as not to sicken youself of them, i.e. Scramble, poach, nuke them in the micro for 30 secs and blend them in a shake, whatever.

Am about to start a 36 eggs per day diet

what? 6 eggs 6 times a day

thats like 250+ g of protien from eggs alone! how u gonna eat all them??

I am eating the majority of them hard boiled. Read about it from Hack and one of your threads.

Ouch eat em raw or semi nuked if your queesy about food poisoning...mix em with whipping or double cream and build up slowly,sip it as a shake,beat the eggs with a fork dont blend.

A typical shake for me would have been 5 eggs(raw)100ml double cream 100ml organic full fat milk 1 scoop protein powder pinch stevia..delivers about 1000 cals for breakfast,would usually taken me about 30-45mins to sip at work.

I have around 30 egg whites a day at the moment.

Using pure egg white from egg nation, 15 in the morning and 15 at night.

Just nuked or pan fried with olive oil and thrown over what ever else your eating.

Quick and easy way to get a good 40 - 60g protien imho

is that the stuff that comes in the bottles like ronnie has on cost of redemption???

do u not feel ur missing out on alot of the goodness from not having the yoke mate?

as alot of the vits are in the yoke?

so there is actually no such thing as eating too many eggs? ill throw 3 in every protein shake i eat in that case

egg whites are a food not a supplement so you can eat them whenever you want really.

how many you take is down to your overall protein needs.

i normally make scrambled eggs with 8 egg whites

As said above, you can have as many of those as you want.

I do like the yolks in mine tho.

But I know guys that have 12 whites at one time.

I'm still on my 26 eggs a day, lightly scrambled in morning, poached in afternoon, omelette in evening, Boiled at work, and scrambled again before bed, (2 am). Mainly 1 whole egg to 4 egg whites. We've got an account at the butchers.....lol


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Kevo asked:

*Question:*

I dont nuke em first, I did once but it made my shake all warm and tasted like pish. Do you think I will be ok doing this or am I taking a big chance by having them raw??

*Replies:*

:lift: Mate Just get a good quality protein shake down you!!!

give the raw eggs a miss!!!

I used to do this, 1 whole raw egg, 6 raw whites.

Did it for 6 months with no problems, but i got scared of salmonella so stopped doing it.

Made great gains in that time...

I put 3 raw eggs in my shakes (I have 2-4 shakes a day depending what else I've been eating, so that's 6-12 raw eggs each day) and have been doing so for a while with no problems.

I think there's something like a 1 in 20,000 chance of getting salmonella from eating raw eggs, so I'm happy to take those odds personally  Well ya wouldn't want a warm shake 

whole eggs are unfortunately missed by some and imo they make a massive difference... plus whats wrong with a good quality protein blend with 3-4 eggs in it??

agreed with big again though - i have 6 raw whole eggs a day and not had salmonella and bloods are fine too - so i'm pretty healthy too...

i think the odds of getting salmonella is a lot higher than than though 

Since I've got too much time on my hands today, I looked up the odds of getting salmonella:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi?cmd=Retrieve&db=PubMed&list_uids=12022671&dopt=Abstract

Although this is only for the US, of the 69 billion eggs they produce, 2.3 million are contaminated, which is 0.003%, or 1 in 30,000.

I also found this on a health a website about the benefits or raw eggs over cooked eggs:



> Egg whites contain a glycoprotein called "avidin" which binds biotin - one of the B vitamins - very effectively. The cooking process deactivates the avidin in the egg, much the same way it deactivates every other protein in the egg white.
> 
> While it is true that eating too many raw egg whites by themselves will cause you to suffer from a biotin deficiency, the fact is that nature created the egg in such a way that its yolk is very rich in biotin. One of the highest concentration in nature. Eat the egg whole together with the egg white and you will be fine.


what i do is add ice cubes to my shake with the water/eggs/whey/oats

no need mate (for blender to crush ice cubes) add the ice cubes after the shake is made just to cool it a lil.

There are raw eggs in egg nog so I would say that drinking raw eggs is safe.

If you aren't sure about the safety, crack your eggs in a bowl first, if the yolk spreads and doesn't stay in a nice little sphere shape then it may have Salmonella in it.

Cook that egg.


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

tkd post:

Raw eggs can give you biotin deficiency, as avidin in raw eggs restricts the availability of biotin. heating them up a little would destroy avidin.



> Biotin deficiency can cause:
> 
> # Hair loss (alopecia)
> 
> ...


Hackskii post

If you smell the eggs and they smell bad - get rid of them!

As said above a little nuking and the problem should be solved.

As for the biotin avidin issue, might want to select foods high in biotin.

*The egg yolk has a high concentration of biotin. So eating egg whites with the yolk is a good thing for the avidin biotin problem.*

*Biotin-rich foods*

Dry yeast contains 180 to 400 µg biotin per 100 g. Liver contains about 80 µg biotin, eggs 20 mg per 100 g. Musrooms, beans, meat, fish and bread contain less biotin. Milk, cheese, vegetables and fruit only contain a little biotin (<5 µg/100g). Boiling foods in water distroys up to 40% biotin.

Vince Gironda used to tell his guys to drink 30 raw organic eggs a day with 100 beef liver tablets and he said his guys looked like they were on cycles of steroids.


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

magic torch post:

I didn't know where to put this, Diet or Supp, but I bought this product the other day:

http://www.eggnation.co.uk/shop.php

it's basically egg whites in a carton. they are pasturised and safe from salmonella and fat free.

I've been doing 180ml of this a night (6 Eggs) and 2 scoops of Pro-Peptide and 400ml of water, blended up. Tastes ok and is great for eating while sleeping!

Its a bit pricey on line (£7.70) but worth it - If you see it in supp shops its normally about £5 which is mint. But buy it online in bulk its cheaper and it comes frozen so you can bung it in the freezer and defrost it when needs - a carton should last 5-6 days.

eggnation are good but myprotein do liquid egg whites and so much cheaper

http://www.myprotein.co.uk


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Eggscellent post! ha ha


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Research suggests that a chemical called avidin is present when raw which binds to the protein making it non-digestable. Though i know a sh1t loada people that swear by eggs, cooked or raw and dismis these claims!

Protein is actually absorbed better from cooked eggs than raw, and of course there is the risk of contracting salmonella (though relatively small) from eating raw eggs, so I would definately be boiling them, or making an ommelette or whatever, if I were you.

Personally, I boil them.

I think DB is prone to neck the occasional raw egg during the course of his day.

I think my protien sell pasturised egg whites which are a lot safer raw

Raw eggs are fine in my experience. Knock a couple on the head between meals for extra quality calories and protein.

fuk all that research bollocks, get em down ya neck mate, or just nuke em in the micro for aout 10 seconds to make sure, can't go wrong, ppl will say this and that but only way to tell if there working is to chug em down, make sure there pretty fresh and cold and british stamped etc, none of those french fukin things!

I get awesome growth when I add raw eggs in to my diet, so the research is crap IMO, I know far too many people who gain well on them, me esp.

Have a look on Mercola.com, he is a big advocate of raw foods inc eggs, and I am sure there is research to back up his work.

lol this topic pops up all the time lol!

i do 10 a day raw minimum... never done me any harm

get sick on protien powders so eat 20 raw a day (only 5 yolks)

I do Raw eggs. 6 whites 3 wholes, but of skimmed smilk and some splenda, Lovely 

I can't do raw - I'm a big girl.

16 boiled eggs a day. 6 yolks, 10 whites.

I do raw eggs ED with out fail.... 2 whole & 2 whites with my shakes 3 x A Day....

But last nite got freaked cracked my eggs into my shake and on the last one was fooking full of blood made me feel sick. Chucked it to be safe but didnt half put me off. (anyone else had blood in there raw eggs ???)



DB said:


> never done me any harm


Who's opinion is that?





Nytol said:


> Who's opinion is that?


LOL 

boiled eggs are hard to put a few down hehe, omlettes ar the way forward IMO, although i can only get poached in work in morning so i gotta take like 6 of them... after a year they still have that great taste  lol)

Blood in raw eggs just means you had a fertile egg.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

i was looking at the the back of a pack of eggs and i was really surpried at how much fat there was

there was 8.5 grams of protin in the eggs but there was a staggering 7 grams of fat


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

The fat is in the yolk, that is why many bodybuilders eat more whites than yolks, but that fat is emulisfied by the natural lecithin in the combined white and yolk.

Understand that a chick is going to use that fat for its energy consumption as it grows inside the egg shell. 

If you are watching your fat intake then use more whites than yolks or curb your fat intake elsewhere.

Personally, I eat the whole egg and limit my egg comsumption to no more than 3 a day.


----------

